
Digging into the Privacy Sandbox - feross
https://web.dev/digging-into-the-privacy-sandbox/
======
IAmEveryone
> The problem is… privacy.

That’s awkward phrasing in need of an editor. People love misunderstanding
anything to fit their believes and one shouldn’t make it too easy for them.

Other than that: this is the right direction. Thanks to Apple might be
appropriate.

There is a middle ground here and I wish the wider community would be more
open to exploring that space. Ad blockers, especially, are still competing to
block as much as possible. I’m sure there is space for more intelligent
blocking that decides based on advertiser/publisher/ad network/format.

With a bit of individualization, such a blocker might allow clearly marked
text ads everywhere, your favorite band would get the privilege of full-screen
auto playing video with sound. If you’re into music production, Ableton ads
would get through even where MS Office does not. If you believe not all
professional journalism deserves to die, display ads on FiveThirtyEight are
shown while they’re blocked on Pinterest. Animation in the header might be ok,
but in between paragraphs (where it’s more distracting) it’s blocked, etc.

Unfortunately, the ad networks have poisoned the relationship between
publishers and readers, and people seem almost eager to inflict pain even on
the creators they rely on. Case in point: the self-appointed “brave” browser,
boldly answering the question “why isn’t there another middleman between
creatives and their audience, skimming another 25% off all revenue?”

